
Ask HN: Are there investment possibilities for lifestyle businesses? - charris0
Hey HN!<p>TL;DR; I&#x27;m running out of resources, need investment, not sure I want to scale like crazy and shoot for a unicorn IPO, are there investors that fund businesses looking to turn a profit rather than exit?<p>In detail; I&#x27;ve been trying to bootstrap my product idea to profitability, but I&#x27;m now 6 months in, and only have a proof of concept that is demo-able but not properly usable yet. I need another 6 months or so to finish the development and start on the promotion. I&#x27;d really prefer not to have the distraction of going back to contracting work, so I&#x27;m thinking of shifting to working on my pitch and trying to find interested angel &#x2F; VC investors. After watching the first two talks of YC investment school, I notice the huge focus on investment that revolvs around the anticipation of future investment rounds, acquisitions, IPO&#x27;s, etc. This doesn&#x27;t fit my early ideas or just getting enough investment to bootstrap to a profitable company.<p>Do you think there are investors out there that would be interested in this mindset of growing a company, or is there nothing in it for the investor if the founders goal is simply achieving a level of sustainable success and profitability without incurring 100s of millions of dollars of debt and future investment? Perhaps I need to point my aim a lot higher a lot sooner to coincide with investor desires.
======
cimmanom
Historically, lifestyle businesses take on friends and family investment or
bank loans.

~~~
charris0
Thanks for the suggestion.

I've been reluctant to do a friends/family round since reading some advice
about conflating friends with investors. I would prefer investors who would
use their experience/contacts/etc to help encourage a return on their
investment, and also to keep friends and family impartial from the
success/failure of the company.

A bank loan may be an option.

~~~
sharemywin
bank loans are hard with out cashflow.

